# Airventure 2010



## Micdrow (Jul 13, 2010)

Just a reminder Airventure 2010 starts this 7/26 and goes till 7/31. As of right now I plan on going on opening day to see the 40 plus DC-3's fly in and will go again on 7/28 which is the 75th anniversory of the first flight of the B-17. Any one looking to hook up let me know and we will see what we can do. Here is a list from Airventure of some of the aircraft that are suppose to show up. This list is hardly complete as EAA is expecting around *400 warplanes *from different era's this year.

EAA AirVenture Oshkosh - Aircraft Attractions

And yes Wojtek if the Fw-190A-9 shows up thats on the schedual then I will take plenty of pictures for you old friend 

All the best
Paul


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2010)

One day i will make it there!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 13, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> One day i will make it there!



I cant say much, I live a half hour down the road from it but the money is not there this year so will have to settle for two day. Still better then none. If you change your mind VB let me know and we will hook up.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 13, 2010)

Just read that this rare supreme seafire XV is suppose to show up now. Never seen one of these before.


----------



## jrw1238 (Jul 13, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> One day i will make it there!



You need to go at least once. I've been there 4 times. The first time in 1972 six of us took an Olds station wagon with a camper trailer and an Aeronca Champ. We change crews in the Champ about every 2 hours so our stops were planned that way. It was a fun trip. Everybody needs to go through downtown Chicago pulling a camper trailer in rush hour traffic. The guy that was driving didn't want to pay the tolls for hte bypass around Chi town.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 13, 2010)

jrw1238 said:


> Everybody needs to go through downtown Chicago pulling a camper trailer in rush hour traffic.



You my friend are insane! 


Paul, I'll see you in 2011!


----------



## jrw1238 (Jul 13, 2010)

The driver caught some pretty serious harassment. Just glad it wasn't me.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 13, 2010)

Have a blast Paul. I wish I could get there this year. I would love to see all those DC-3s!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> You my friend are insane!
> 
> 
> Paul, I'll see you in 2011!



I will be waiting there VB!!!! Its on the calendar.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2010)

evangilder said:


> Have a blast Paul. I wish I could get there this year. I would love to see all those DC-3s!



Thanks Eric, Im really excited this year to see what improvements there have been. This is year 2 of a 5 year 15million dollar upgrade. They are suppose be be expanding the tarmack for the warbirds to fit more down there to take the pressure off airoshell. Some building where moved and new ones built this year. I may try and go one more day on Saturday as this would also include the night airshow which I have never been to.

Oh the ways of money


----------



## Airframes (Jul 14, 2010)

That's one heck of a line up Paul! And all those wonderful 'Daks' - what a sight and sound!
Looking forward to loads of pics mate! Have a great time.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2010)

Airframes said:


> That's one heck of a line up Paul! And all those wonderful 'Daks' - what a sight and sound!
> Looking forward to loads of pics mate! Have a great time.



Thanks Terry, should be a blast. I cant wait and am wondering what other surprises are in store in the next few weeks before the airshow.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 14, 2010)

hmmm? With VB maybe next year...need to let everyone know a while in advance! Definitely looks interesting!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> hmmm? With VB maybe next year...need to let everyone know a while in advance! Definitely looks interesting!



Looking forward to it Harrison. The more the merrier I always say. 7 more days to work and two more weekends to get through.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 14, 2010)

Soo wish I was going this year. Havent been since 2005 !.

Whatever mate, you have a fantastic time !


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 14, 2010)

Geedee said:


> Soo wish I was going this year. Havent been since 2005 !.
> 
> Whatever mate, you have a fantastic time !



Many thanks Gary, I got to say if you ever like airshows this one is a must in at least once in a life time


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 22, 2010)

I got to give people credit for any one going to camp at the EAA this year. I must be a muddy mess out there as its been raining almost every day since last week and now they are calling for flooding. Hopfully the sun will come out and dry it up out there.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 23, 2010)

Well thats disappointing, I just heard the Fw-190A-9 is canceled for the airshow due to engine cooling problems. Oh well maybe next year. At least better safe then sorry!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2010)

The spirit of aviation, check out this video. We have been pounded for the last week with rain. Some of the campers are having to setup temporarly at K-Mart and local schools. This video shows a good idea of the people and there additude towards EAA.

EAA Video Player - Your Source for Aviation Videos


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh man, that has to really stink!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Oh man, that has to really stink!



yeah it does but as you can see in the video people dont care about the weather. All they care about is the aircraft and the show. Its still on and opening day is tommorrow. Depending on weather I will be there at 6:00 am Monday morning and well I have no clue on when I will leave. Should be a great time. I drove out there yesterday and saw the Japanese zero sitting in a hanger. The supreme seafire is here along with other warbirds. Im itching to get on the grounds rain or shine including every one in that video.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 25, 2010)

Teaser pic from EAA's live camera shot.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2010)

Well today is opening day, Im leaving now. Here is a neat shot from one of the 24hr camera's they have around the airshow. I just took a snap shot from the camera. Should be a gorgous day.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2010)

Well here you go, Im plum tired and well this is only day 1. As of right now Im looking at going back for 2 more days. The field are a mess due to all he rain. Talked with a few people and they are having trouble finding places that are dry for all the aircraft. They had 21 DC3/ C-47's fly in at one time. They wanted more but where told to stagger there incoming as they needed more field space to dry out. The first picture is all the food and drink we took along before the ice was added.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2010)

Some pictures at random


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2010)

some more


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2010)

yet more


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2010)

yet more


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2010)

Great shots Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Great shots Paul!



Many thanks, hoping to get a few more tommorrow


----------



## evangilder (Jul 26, 2010)

Great stuff, Paul. It looks like the skies have cleared. I hope things dry out for everyone.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks great Paul!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, 

Eric, You will have to make the trip some year. You would not beleive the upgrades this year. I hardly reconized the place. The fly market has a new area with roads. The warbirds area has new buildings and new memorial as in one of the pictures. Just a ton of new stuff. As for the grounds drying out its going to take some some. Aircraft are all over the place but its amazing the stuff people have come togeather to help make it another great year.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Paul...really depressed I'm not there !!!!. I love that Oshkosh week, more 'planes than you could shake a stick at, more stuff to see and do that would take at least month to complete, great people (all 800,000 of you) and with a love of aviation. 

Errrr...got any more pics ?....as if I didn't know the answer


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Gary, Here are a few to tie you over. I should have a few more today once I get home. Its at 4:00 already and Ive been up since 4:00. Have to start loading up the car again for another trip. Going solo today as my wife and son had enough. Guess Im a die hard considering Im sore already from all the walking. Today is Maximum effort for the DC-3/C-47's so hoping to get some good shots. Yesterday a pack of 21 flew in at the same time. Should be interesting.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2010)

Well here you go guys a few more. Turned out to be a short day for me as I had some things I had to get done today because of a storm front supposedly coming in.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2010)

few more


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2010)

Great shots Paul! Looks like it was a good show.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2010)

Gnomey said:


> Great shots Paul! Looks like it was a good show.



Thanks, but its still has 5 more days to go before its over. This airshow is always 7 days long


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2010)

Well then, so far it looks good and I'm sure it will continue to be


----------



## evangilder (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good so far. Did you say another storm is moving in?


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2010)

evangilder said:


> Looks good so far. Did you say another storm is moving in?



Yeah Eric, they are predicting another sever thunder storm tonight. Im hoping it will pass without raining as the airshow is just a maze due to the already wet grounds from last week. Over by the old Whitman termal they said that normally they have around 100 aircraft sitting there. Because they fields are so rain soaked they have around 300 on the concrete and blacktop over there. Big campers and 5th wheeled ones are directed to the old K-Mart parking lot so they dont sink. Most of the DC-3s are where they normally keep the military jets. Just a mess but every one taking in stride. You cant control mother nature. Even parking has been challenging. Ive never had to walk as far as I have this year especially since I get there when the gates open.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2010)

Most of the DC-3's are here and this is about as close to them as you can get. Except for the few I posted on the higher areas of the grass that are dry.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow, what a great selection of aircraft!! Thanks for the pics Paul


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> Wow, what a great selection of aircraft!! Thanks for the pics Paul



Thanks, 

I guess I'm surprised but some of the comments. For those that dont know it Air venture is the largest airshow in the world with the busiest airport in the world for the 7 days of the airshow. I usually has around 10,000 aircraft on the grounds and around 400 war-birds from WWI all the way up to modern day. People from all over the world come to EAA, Canada, Russia, Australia, Italy, France, China, Africa to name but a few.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 27, 2010)

I haven't been since the early 80s and it was fabulous.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 28, 2010)

Excellent series of pics, Paul thanks mate!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2010)

That had to be awesome!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks guys, its raining here today so looks like I wont be going today. I have to work Thursday and Friday so maybe Saturday I might be able to get back out there.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting all these great photos!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks like we have had our first incident. Jack Roush was injured on landing yesterday,

Jack Roush hospitalized following plane crash - Sprint Cup - MiamiHerald.com

Hopefully, the rest of the event will be safe.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2010)

evangilder said:


> Looks like we have had our first incident. Jack Roush was injured on landing yesterday,
> 
> Jack Roush hospitalized following plane crash - Sprint Cup - MiamiHerald.com
> 
> Hopefully, the rest of the event will be safe.



Lucky son of a gun, take a look at this link. Actually only on the major crashes show up in the paper. Usually there are many minor accidents that dont get reported.

NASCAR's Jack Roush Crashes Plane In Wisconsin


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2010)

Well another day at the airshow. Started out looking like rain but then turned sunny. Very tired so enjoy!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2010)

Gees, I am so fricken jealous! Great pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2010)

Good shots!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2010)

More, Thanks guys!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome! Do a bunch of hippies fly around in the PBY??????


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2010)

Maybe vB  Nice shots!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Awesome! Do a bunch of hippies fly around in the PBY??????



Thanks again guys, I cant disagree VB though I got to say they fly in style. Talk about a way to travel, You dont feel like landing on land then you can land on water.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2010)

WOW!!! STUPENDOUS shot Paul!! A weeks worth of airshow.......SON!!!! I'd pass out!  Thank you for sharing sir!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> WOW!!! STUPENDOUS shot Paul!! A weeks worth of airshow.......SON!!!! I'd pass out!  Thank you for sharing sir!



Thanks Aaron, I only got to go for 3 days. Even at 3 days you still dont see every thing. All and all not a bad year. Felt bad for the campers. Mosquitos pretty bad with all the rain.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2010)

Well 2010 is done but already EAA looking at 2011. Read this as I dont want to spoil some idea's. 

Focus shifting to 2011


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2010)

Paul, I look forward to meeting you next year at this!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Paul, I look forward to meeting you next year at this!



Cant wait VB, the more the merrier I always say!!!!!


----------

